
Kwaver – Music Collaboration App - zammitjames
We&#x27;re a young startup from the islands of Malta focused on creating the best possible experience to help artists from all over the globe to collaborate using just their phone. We really really want to get into Y-Combinator to be able to take our startup to the next level. Check it out @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kwaver.com and if you&#x27;re a YC Alumni and you like it we would appreciate your endorsement! Thanks!!
======
andersonmvd
Protip: You started it as a 'discussion'. Put the link instead and prepend the
title with 'Show HN: ', e.g., 'Show HN: Kwaver - Music Collaboration App' to
be visible here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) \--
However your page lacks what interest most of HN users. People here would love
to see a demo or understand if you're doing any kind of disruption never seen
before.

~~~
zammitjames
Thank you so much for your tip! Maybe I should have shared this instead:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QDZJcnLATI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QDZJcnLATI)

------
gus_massa
Please remove "Y combinator" from the title, it's confusing.

I don't play too much music to provide an interesting feedback. But as a minor
comment, the about page [https://kwaver.com/about](https://kwaver.com/about)
looks bad in IE11.

~~~
zammitjames
Hi! Thanks for your feedback! We'll get right on it :)

------
brudgers
Clickable: [http://kwaver.com/](http://kwaver.com/)

~~~
zammitjames
thank you!

